# 16" SEBASTIAN LATHE , $1,950. Poconos Pa.



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)

Ck it out 
#6533224586


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 25, 2018)

That's a pretty rare one- a fairly late model Sebastian too if I'm not mistaken


----------

